# SCS Kidology



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Went into our local SCS furniture store and saw a chair I liked. It was marked up as follows:

WAS £499 NOW £199 so I bought it and took it away.

When I looked at their website the same day it said 

WAS £379 NOW £349

So I feel misled. I have emailed them to ask why but as yet no reply.

I realise I got it cheaper than their website but there is a £129 discrepancy between their full list prices.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Even 'Trading Standards' don't bother investigating these days as it's far too complicated!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn’t bother, you paid a price that you were happy with.

A while ago I bought something from Curry’s a few days later the price was reduced by £50 so I thought I would give it a go so went back in and had a “discussion” with the manager. His argument was.......

“If the price had gone UP by £50 and I rang your doorbell would you pay the extra? “

Game set AND match to Mr Manager I think!

Andy


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Wouldn't bother, you paid a price that you were happy with.
> 
> A while ago I bought something from Curry's a few days later the price was reduced by £50 so I thought I would give it a go so went back in and had a "discussion" with the manager. His argument was.......
> 
> ...


Their returns policy (assuming you hadn't used it) would have allowed you to return it for full refund. Then buy it again at the reduced price!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can't argue with this *Bargain* offer -


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Gellyneck said:


> Their returns policy *(assuming you hadn't used it)* would have allowed you to return it for full refund. Then buy it again at the reduced price!


Be careful of Currys/PC World, my interpretation of their returns policy is that the packaging shouldn't have been opened. Also, if you order online for collection, you have to pay in the shop and distance selling regulations IMHO don'y apply.

Malcolm


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

All I want to know from them is why there are 2 different prices for the same item on the *same day*. Where did the £499 price tag in store come from. If the price had decreased the next day then obviously it is a case of tough titties I think that is pretty obvious Andy 

It seems to be the case the world over these days that simple information is desperately lacking wherever you go.

Maybe it should be treated like Health & Safety.........

WHY USE TEN WORDS WHEN THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY SEVEN WILL DO !

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Dave, I don't know the exact rules, but if that particular store had that chair at £499 for a minimum period of time (which can be quite short) within a certain time-span, then they can advertise it as 'was'. There is nothing in law that prevents a company advertising online prices less than store prices. Indeed, in theory that should always be the case. Andy had it right when he said all that matters is if you personally thought it value for money at the price you paid. Surely the fact that the average chain furniture store has sales on about 11 months of the year should tell you something.


Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

These furniture 'sales' go on all year and at some point the chair must have been £499 but at which point and in what store it might be a minefield you will never fathom.
I get annoyed that French sales are only held twice a year at set dates. I'm usually away then.
Mind you there is a small shop beside our apartment that has a sale sign in the window thats been there so long it's faded to the point of being almost unreadable.

Ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Dave

As Malcolm and Ray have said it depends what price it was on sale at and where before.

A chain of shops could put one item in each branch at four times its normal selling price. Then in the sale all the branches could sell all the ranges the at twice the price but advertise them at half price. If you follow what I mean. The only loss to the chain is sales at the branch with one item at the higher price.

It is the fault of the public who are gullible enough to believe a three piece suite at half price.

Regards

p-c


----------

